# Good Pipe Tobacco Scale?



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been wanting to catalog and do an online cellar for sometime now. The only problem is that I have no idea how much I have of each blend. I want to know exact amounts so I am going to look into purchasing an inexpensive digital scale. I know I will probably want one that is accurate to 0.01g or even 0.001g but those get pricey I see. I do not want to spend more than $10-$12 if possible. 

Do you guys have any recommendations of which one to purchase?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Scales accurate to the milligram, or .001 are VERY pricey. 

For the purposes of tobacco weighing, .1 gram accuracy should suffice I would imagine. At that accuracy, Harbor Freight has scales in your price range.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought an EBay scale last year to weigh my pipes (~$20). . .and it's listed as being accurate to 5g. Which it is. And with some figuring I can come closer. 

But, what I've learned is that with scales (and so many things when it comes to pipes) cheaper isn't better. I wish I had paid $40 for a better scale. 

If you are looking for high accuracy (.1g is really high, for an inexpensive scale), I'd buy from a retail outlet (OfficeMax, local Post Office, etc), just so you have a physical place to return it to in case it doesn't meet expectations.

But I can't quibble w/ Chris' Harbor Freight recommendation. That could well be your best option.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You might also consider checking for a food scale. I use a digital one and it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses fellas. I will check out HFT as there is one close to me.

In the mean time, what about these?

Amazon.com: American Weigh Black Blade Digital Pocket Scale, 1000 by 0.1 G: Kitchen & Dining

Amazon.com: American Weigh Signature Series Black Digital Pocket Scale, 1000 by 0.1 grams: Kitchen & Dining

Amazon.com: Fast Weigh MS-500-BLK Digital Pocket Scale, 500 by 0.1 G: Kitchen & Dining

Edit: Checked out HFT online, here is a link to one that looks good. Thoughts?

http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-gram-digital-scale-97920.html


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

That HF link looks OK.

One thing to keep in mind, make sure it can handle enough weight for your larger amounts you'll be weighing. 

I have a decent scale that's damn accurate to the .1 g, but it cant handle more than 150g. So there's no way to weigh jars full of baccy. Being able to tare out a jar to weigh it's contents would be ideal, but I would have to weigh the stuff loose, and sometimes its hard to fit on the scale weigh-y tray.

edit - one w/ a 1000g upper limit would probably be your best bet. A 1/2 pint ball jar already tips out over 150g


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Just don't walk around with the scale in a backpack with bags of leaf... :wink:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Get a ~$20 food scale, _not_ a pocket scale.

Those pocket scales are too small for easy measurements of typical tobacco quantities, and I see no need for measuring out to 0.01-0.001 grams (unless you are moving something besides tobacco).

If you plan on processing even 100g/3.5 ounce tins for cellaring, a larger scale would be much easier to use.

If you ever need to separate a bulk order for jarring, those pocket scales are useless.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Accuracy to a gram is accurate enough for tobacco for sure. You can get a digital food/shipping scale for $20-30 that will do 10 to 15 pounds at a time with tare and hold and various units. I think I paid $22 or something for mine, good to a gram, works fine. Might not be perfect for a slow smoke competition, weighing out bowls to the tenth of a gram, but for figuring how much tobacco you have something like it should be just fine. Shop around for digital scales. Might even get one on ebay!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I probably would not need to measure more than 1000g as that is a little over 35 ounces. I do not own more than 1lb of a certain type of blend so it shouldn't be a problem. I think I could make the pocket scale work by zeroing out a tupperware jar on it and then pouring the baccy in there right? Anyways, if you guys could link some options that would be very helpful for comparing. I just am trying to spend the least I can as I just spent way too much on cigars/pipe tobacco in the past few months.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

picked up a scale on ebay a while back for around 7.00 and it works still very well for mail and tobacco. I wouldnt sink a lot of money into it. measures upto 5kg to 1 gm.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Personally, I use "postal" scales. If its good enough for Uncle Sam's pony express, etc etc. When I signed up for an "online postage service" they sent me a free digital scale ... may be a viable option especially since the postage part is extremely useful once the trades/bombs start flying :banana:


----------

